# Pigeon loft



## whiteflight8 (Dec 2, 2009)

How many pigeon can you put in one of the 4x8 lofts on some of the racing pigeons website I will be getting racing homers


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

no more than 16, I have 8 in a 4x8 section and would not like more than that in there. so 16 sounds a bit full to me. but that was going by the 2 ft per bird rule of thumb,
4x8 = 32 / by 2 is 16


----------

